# I&D and Debridement of Abscess



## nyyankees (Jul 15, 2011)

doc does an I&D and debdridement of a perirectal abscess. He wants  46040 (I&D, perirectal abscess) and 11043 (Debridement) even though they were BOTH performed on same abscess. Is this correct or am I missing something? Thanks..


----------

